# Got the cops called on me today.....



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I was working in the garage and the back yard. I had the radio on in the garage. Now I have only lived in this house for about a week. So I'm listining to the radio going about my stuff enjoying my afternoon. I go in and eat dinner shut the radio off. Now the radio wasn't very loud I could hear it in the backyard with the back door to the garage open but not closed. So I sit down for dinner and see a cop drive by he didn't stop just drove by very slow looking. So my wife being well her self she call the local PD to find out what was going on. Yup you guessed it someone called the cops on me for the radio!!!!!! 
I'm sorry but that was BS if you felt that the radio was to loud please come tell me and I will turn it down. Now I know the people next door are going to be a real pain in my butt but I now see y the kids around her go way down the street to play. 
James


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

good neighbors.
hard to always find.
we got some a-holes that blow their leaves into the street. tons of leaves.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I would have a kegger tomorrow night and invite all the neighbors. Make sure to play it hard and loud all night.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good neighbors are priceless.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

They'ers always that 10%.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

It really chaps me!! I have always been a good neighbor helping when I could. This time around I think I'm going to host an all night 2cool party!!! Bring your jacked up trucks with your music blasting drive your tuned diesel blowing black smoke and let's sit in the front yard revving them up!!!


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

just plain bill said:


> good neighbors.
> hard to always find.
> we got some a-holes that blow their leaves into the street. tons of leaves.


Most mexican yard workers do that. Blow the leaves into the street or the next yard. We use to bag 'em up. A sign of the decline of western civilization.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Have had that happen also, not fun.......


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You gotta go meet them. Have the wife bake some cookies. Mention you like listening to the radio. It would be a whole lot easier than than having to deal with angry whacko neighbors for years to come.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Can you imagine if anyone who had an officer drive by slowly called the police? The police drive through my neighborhood slowly looking for anything suspicious daily It sounds like someone must have felt quilty? JMHO


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Where at in Livingston- lake or in town???


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

HAYWIREZ said:


> Where at in Livingston- lake or in town???


I need to update my profile we just moved down south to oyster creek. I haven't been here a week!!! 
Also the reason my wife called the local PD is we live on a dead end street with 2 kids and she was worried that something was going on. The way the officer was driving you could tell he was looking for someone. It was that ease up stop look around
James


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe you were playing the wrong kind of music? What part of Livingston are you staying in? I though people lived on an acre or more out there.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Got a boat? The motor probably needs a good flushin'..


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Turn down the radio.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My question is what law have I broke? I know most towns have a noise ordnance but most of them are like 10pm this is 4-5 pm. So what could the cops have done if anything. What right dose the neighbor have to tell me I can't play the radio?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That sux! Not a good way to start out. Maybe now you know why the people that owned that house moved. Man, I'm glad I live where I do.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Turn down the radio.


Turn up the radio! They'll get over it


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> My question is what law have I broke? I know most towns have a noise ordnance but most of them are like 10pm this is 4-5 pm. So what could the cops have done if anything. What right dose the neighbor have to tell me I can't play the radio?


How about just calling the city and finding out? If they ban that, they probably ban lawnmowers too..


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

My suggestion, as an old lady that seen and heard a LOT, is to control your temper, go next door-tomorrow or at least in the daytime- knock on their door, introduce yourself and see if there is a problem that you have caused that has upset them. If you don't stop this problem now, it will get ugly and worse. Neighbors can be real good "guards" or your worst enemies. (It's why we moved on the back of 12 acres.)


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't mess with the Richwood popo . LOL


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like you got a church lady living next door, that's bad luck....We had someone like that in POC call the cops on our kids in the 4th grade, because they were playing in a vacant lot next door that actually had a few trees. Never saw the old women come out of her house, they had some real special people living in that town at the end of the road. Real special.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Not everyone enjoys the same kind of music. Certain genres are offensive to those who don't listen to them. If you were listening to one of those, perhaps changing the dial would fix the issue. If you are listening to the stock genres and the normal man on the street would not take offense, perhaps its time to play ignorant of their call to the pd and go introduce yourself. 

Maybe a face to face will create a friendship and friends aren't as easily offended as the strangers next door are. Would be nice if you could feel comfortable in your own yard listening to the radio without them knowing you know they made that call. Unfortunately, ideal situations only happen in my head and in the movies but it could happen.

In the meantime, you could check your local noise ordinances, find out what the decibel limits are, get a meter to make sure you didn't exceed them, and if you didn't, you could set your radio to the maximum level allowed then blast away during all legal hours for your enjoyment and their irritation. Not saying you should, but you could. lol Its fun to plot against ornery neighbors.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Small towns don't follow big city rules. The cop might be the old ladies grandson. You never know who is family ?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Good heavens Spirit! Have you taken over Goddess's role while she is down!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)




----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow.. sorry to hear that James!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> My question is what law have I broke? I know most towns have a noise ordnance but most of them are like 10pm this is 4-5 pm. So what could the cops have done if anything. What right dose the neighbor have to tell me I can't play the radio?


If I can hear your radio in my house it's to loud.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, if she doesn't like R&Bs or '80s hits, or Slaid Cleaves, then it's okay to start a feud with her.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Rubber duckies wife: 
I was in our house and couldn't hear it over the kids and supper noise. I hope a BBQ this weekend will help but I doubt the caller will come. I just wish people talked to people like the old days, involving police over something tiny worries me about how sensitive the neighbors are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> You gotta go meet them. Have the wife bake some cookies. Mention you like listening to the radio. It would be a whole lot easier than than having to deal with angry whacko neighbors for years to come.


I thought the neighbors were supposed to welcome the new guy. Play some Skynnard....unless its a culture diverse neighborhood. Then just rip some Slipnot.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Call the police and people sometimes end up dead. You might have a real special case, living next door. Maybe way off their meds.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty sure its public record who called, in-case you don't know which neighbor it is, you can call and find out who it was.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

If I can hear your radio inside or outside of my house, it is too loud!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Good heavens Spirit! Have you taken over Goddess's role while she is down!


I do what I can to help out.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pay 'em a visit and introduce yourself. Whatcha got to lose?


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*agreed*



reelbusy said:


> If I can hear your radio inside or outside of my house, it is too loud!


 I agree here. walk down the street with the radio on, see how far it you can here it. might be different if rap music was being played next door and you can hear it eating lunch.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good thing the are not my neighbors.... bust out the karaoke machine around midnight when everyones had a few.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

You should play this real loud,...





and this,..


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

txstoke said:


> Most mexican yard workers do that. Blow the leaves into the street or the next yard. We use to bag 'em up. A sign of the decline of western civilization.


Really Dude?????? Judging from you comment I guess being STUPID knows no nationality.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can't buy good neighbors!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I heard that. Try having neighbors in POC 20 years ago. You don't want neighbors at the end of a 20-mile dead-end road. Not if you can help it. We did make life-long friends around town, however.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes good neighbors are hard to find. My neighbors are old and never say anything about the loud music BUT they have called the cops when they hear me fire off a rifle or two. They really don't like the full auto sound. I will rip off a clip or two and they get nervous. Semi auto is ok with them but they get scared when they hear full auto.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Oh my!


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I work at a police dept. most people dont want confrontation. I take calls all the time about loud music, or barking dogs and when I ask if they have talked with the neighbors they mostly say no. I do agree with checking the city ordinance, get a sound meter and check at the beginning of the offended neighbors property. Or find out who it was and go meet them, talk about resonable sound levels and enjoy a beer together.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

iPod and a pair of ear buds....I can listen to it as loud as I want and not bother anyone. 

But, I also think your neighbors should have had the cajones to walk over and politely ask you to turn it down if it was bothering them.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

The nerve some people have.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

They would not have called, but NOOOO you had to be listening to Miley Cyrus. Dumb mistake neighborino...Maybe pump some Master P, Bone Thugz or other such music. 


Seriously, some of those Oyster Creekers are boneheads. Are you on the creek side, or the "lake" side? I know some people... (haha, I kid..but really..I know peeps there)


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

We are on the creek well it's not oyster creek the the Dow creek that runs behind the town. I have talked to most of the neighbors except one..... The guy across the street rides a Harley the kids right across the street are young maybe even teens. I truly think that this one neighbor has been doing things like this for some time. All off the kids even the ones the live across the street all go way down the street to play even alone. They do not play close to my or my neighbors house. So who knows 
James


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like the existing neighbor is trying to nip the new neighbors loud music in the bud before it becomes habit. My cul-de-sac didn't talk to each other for about a year (so strange to me). After two years people are starting to talk more and more. 
My garage radio is usually turned on when I'm working in the yard as well.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

just plain bill said:


> good neighbors.
> hard to always find.
> we got some a-holes that blow their leaves into the street. tons of leaves.


I'm still trying to fathom 2200 pounds of leaves.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a couple from San Francisco move in behind me. 2 years of HELL. Then I was told they were moving. I saw them on the street a couple days later and told them I had heard the GREAT NEWS!!! They looked at kinda funny questioning what I was talking about. The look on their face was priceless when I told them I heard they were moving!!!! 2 years and 100 phone complaints about a barking dog and 2 tickets later, I got a little personal justice..... They called the PD on my dog whether it was mine or some other (MANY others) in the neighborhood. I should have helped them pack.... LOL


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> You gotta go meet them. Have the wife bake some cookies. Mention you like listening to the radio. It would be a whole lot easier than than having to deal with angry whacko neighbors for years to come.


Take the high road, it always pays off in the end. My neighbor's dogs bark at 3 second intervals for hours on end, drives me freakin' nutz!! Almost lost my cool one night, but decided to calm down and walked over the next day to talk to the couple. Turns out they are super cool, didn't even know the dogs were barking (older couple, definitely hard of hearing). Getting ****** off is easy, finding a solution takes some brains.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin' Magician said:


> Take the high road, it always pays off in the end. Getting ****** off is easy, finding a solution takes some brains.


Life sure would have been easier for me if I had figured this out @ your age Bro. :idea:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Man, I feel for you. Start giving your kids trumpet lessons. Let them practice in the yard. Wouldn't hurt to start them on drums as the same time. Maybe a youth garage band for beginners is in order.


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty close to time for a good ole ******* crawfish boil in your driveway. Lotsa beer! Music!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate confrontation but since they are you neighbors, I would go talk to them. It's very important *how* you talk to them. Let them know that you want a good relationship with the neighbors and ask them how y'all can work this out.
Try to come to a *reasonable solution* to the problem. The best insurance for you and your family is a good neighbor.
FYI, for those of you who don't know James, he is a super nice guy who is down to earth, patient and polite. I don't know how anyone could get mad at him.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

The wife and I have been in the same house since 1994 and the house is paid for. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful house on 3/4 acre, detached garage, swimming pool, and lots of trees. The trouble is it was built in 1979 back when closets and kitchens were small, plus all 4 bedrooms are upstairs. We bought the home back when our daughter was going to high school and we wanted her to go to Klein Oak, a Blue Ribbon School.

Now that the daughter has left the nest and married we've been contemplating on either building the house we want, buying another house more to our likening, or staying put and remodeling. The only issue we see with moving is we have incredible neighbors on both sides of us and across the street. Actually everyone on our street knows each other and watches out for everyone. Most have become very good friends.

Iâ€™d hate to move and end up with the 10% of neighbors from Hade. Decisions, decisionsâ€¦..


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Gfish said:


> Really Dude?????? Judging from you comment I guess being STUPID knows no nationality.


I was thinking along those same lines but the dude probably can not afford to pay yard workers so he sees this going on while he is out throwing his yard mess in the gutter(or in the neighbor's yard).


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Agree with everyone that says take the high road. It won't work if they are just plain nut jobs, but it's worth it to try. And who knows? The acoustics of where your tunes were playing might have made it really loud for them. I dunno, but good luck on nipping this in the bud and having a good relationship down the road.

Dealing with the aftermath of a hurricane sure is a lot easier if you have solid neighbors. Not to mention things like keeping an eye out for each other's property. I can't count how many times I've received or sent a text along the lines of "You home? A delivery truck is parked in your driveway."


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you met with them yet? I'm curious to know how that goes. I've been praying about it.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

One way or another, they shouldn't have called the cops over something like that: that's a given. BUT.... I for one am in the camp of folks that really just don't want to be minding my own business and be forced to listen to somebody else's music. I just value my own peace and quiet more than that. A neighbor playing music out of his garage while he's working on the yard is no different than a car driving down the street thumping out rap and rattling the windows, or somebody at a gas station cranking up his stereo while he gets gas, and everybody else be damned.. It's simply an intrusion on others: I try not to do it, and I appreciate when they don't as well. Ipods are simply too easy now. Lawnmowers, even boat motors, etc. are just part of that person taking care of their responsibilities; I can live with that, because I've got to do the same from time to time. Entertainment is something entirely different: you've got no right to obliterate my personal peace and quiet for your entertainment. I'm not going to do it to them, and I would appreciate it if they didn't do it to me.

Of course, now I'm to the point where none of my neighbors are close enough such that it's an issue, but to be honest that's one of the reasons I live here...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a difference between loud music and excessively loud music. Everyone should be able to occasionally listen to loud music in the yard ... no one should listen to excessively loud music in the yard and bombard the neighbors.

Being a good neighbor requires not griping about the occasional loud music when it happens and not cranking up the tunes loud enough, often enough, for it to be a problem for those around you. Excessive jamming - excessive intolerance -- usually neither is conducive to neighborly goodwill.

Back to my plotting, if _you_ could stand the racket, you could put 5 or 6 macaws in an outdoor cage to torment the neighbor with their incessant screeching - I mean, to fulfill your family's desire to enjoy those beautiful birds and their raucous calls in a more natural setting. Surely bird songs are not regulated, how can you tell a bird not to sing?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

At our old home in Gilchrist (pre Ike). There was a sliver of land directly behind our house. One weekend a trailer showed up. Drunk midgets with a karaoke machine. They had the voices of dead angels. My God, I have never laughed so hard in my life. The wife and I even hooked them up with more beer. We were able to enjoy their vocal styling for a few weeks. My next door neighbor and us would sit out on the decks. And laugh so hard we'd cry. I guess they never paid the rent. Cause as soon as that circus rolled into town. It rolled away into the sunset.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MP3 player and earbuds. Win win everyone's happy.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> One way or another, they shouldn't have called the cops over something like that: that's a given. BUT.... I for one am in the camp of folks that really just don't want to be minding my own business and be forced to listen to somebody else's music. I just value my own peace and quiet more than that. A neighbor playing music out of his garage while he's working on the yard is no different than a car driving down the street thumping out rap and rattling the windows, or somebody at a gas station cranking up his stereo while he gets gas, and everybody else be damned.. It's simply an intrusion on others: I try not to do it, and I appreciate when they don't as well. Ipods are simply too easy now. Lawnmowers, even boat motors, etc. are just part of that person taking care of their responsibilities; I can live with that, because I've got to do the same from time to time. Entertainment is something entirely different: you've got no right to obliterate my personal peace and quiet for your entertainment. I'm not going to do it to them, and I would appreciate it if they didn't do it to me.
> 
> Of course, now I'm to the point where none of my neighbors are close enough such that it's an issue, but to be honest that's one of the reasons I live here...


Spot on DW, I like loud music but I don't do it because my neighbors more than likely don't want to hear my carp anymore than I want to hear theirs. Its called being courteous and it is becoming a thing of the past.

I am really surprised by all of those on hear saying crank it up, have a party etc. You guys would be here whining if your neighbor was blaring his rap music all day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a pretty ugly neighbor living acros the street. She complained about everyone living around her for every little noise. After Ike came visit town, her house, just like everyone else, did not have power for three weeks. Her husband hauled a very loud contractor grade generator home and she cranked it up to power her appliances. Guess what, she never minded how offensive her loud generator was and had it run continuously for one day. The next day she was out of gas and no gas station was open. She knocked on my door asking if I could help her out with some ice. I could have turned her away given how she was, but I instead gave her a 20 lbs bag of ice. Ever since then she has been extra nice and friendly to me. She's still annoying to other neighbors though. 

Now, I have a new one moving in two doors down the street. This guy deems himself the new Ringo Star. His drumming drives everyone nut. I'm leaving it up to the lady across the street to do the complaining for everybody.... Other neighbors are amused watching these two getting on each other's nerves.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

these people that don't respect others are known as city feces. they are all over. i think calling the cops was a good idea. i have a hard time calling the cops, but they would way prefer a visit from the cops than what i have in mind for them....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

StinkBait said:


> ...
> I am really surprised by all of those on hear saying crank it up, have a party etc. You guys would be here whining if your neighbor was blaring his rap music all day...


I don't think anyone is really saying "crank it up" (my revenge posts are done in jest, hopefully y'all realize that) so much as what kind of jerk calls the cops instead of going over, introducing himself and asking the new neighbor nicely to turn it down a little.

Personally, I'd rather have a neighbor who plays their music a little loud every once in a while than a neighbor who calls the cops at the drop of a hat and makes life miserable. People making noise indicates they are outside, enjoying life, bbqing, listening to some tunes ... noises of people living is part of life.

Now, if someone on the block constantly infringes on the community with their noise and actions, or if someone is making noise at unreasonable times or being excessively loud (by normal standards) then its time for a visit. Maybe they don't know there is a problem and a visit will resolve the issue. Maybe not, but calling the cops a week after they move in without ever talking to them is not the way to handle it under any circumstances.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Geez I guess I'm pretty lucky, anytime I'm out in my garage tinkering or outside with the kids I have music playing loud enough where I could hear it if I wander next door or visit with the neighbors. My neighbors on both sides and across the street do the same when they are outside. Like I said, you can't buy good neighbors lol


----------



## SPOT-CHASER3 (May 3, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> It really chaps me!! I have always been a good neighbor helping when I could. This time around I think I'm going to host an all night 2cool party!!! Bring your jacked up trucks with your music blasting drive your tuned diesel blowing black smoke and let's sit in the front yard revving them up!!!


Yeah

That will help

D*#! Arse


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SPOT-CHASER3 said:


> Yeah
> 
> That will help
> 
> D*#! Arse


I am pretty sure he is being sarcastic...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you realtime it means a lot coming from you! And yes I was being sarcastic even if I wasnt there is no need to go to a personal attack and call names....
Now the saga continues...... The cops where called again today. When my lab mix ran past my 6 year old as she went out the front door. He was out long enough for my daughter to tell me and for me call him back. He went next door to the ditch in front of there fully fenced yard then was called home. The same cop showed up this time he talked to me and issued a warning ticket for the lose dog. Then went on to talk to me about being called yesterday about my radio.......
It's going to be a rough road. 
James


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Thank you realtime it means a lot coming from you! And yes I was being sarcastic even if I wasnt there is no need to go to a personal attack and call names....
> Now the saga continues...... The cops where called again today. When my lab mix ran past my 6 year old as she went out the front door. He was out long enough for my daughter to tell me and for me call him back. He went next door to the ditch in front of there fully fenced yard then was called home. The same cop showed up this time he talked to me and issued a warning ticket for the lose dog. Then went on to talk to me about being called yesterday about my radio.......
> It's going to be a rough road.
> James


Wow. Good luck with that situation sounds like your neighbors are a bunch of *****es


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Move to the country, only solution. Good luck with your neighbors. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

(Tap talk logged in on the wife's phone so... I'm gonna update y'all!) 
We had another visit from the police today... After I went outside to be sure that the volume was appropriate on the duck's stereo and determined that it wasn't even carrying 15 feet, I went inside. Minutes later there is a policeman in the neighbor's yard speaking loudly with a woman who is either HARD OF HEARING or a really loud talker... About my dog. This is almost worse to me than talking about my kid without telling me there's an issue being that dogs are my life. The complaint of the day was both noise and my dog (as I checked the volume level earlier) walking on the opposite side of her fully fenced front yard in the ditch. The policeman explained that while there is no leash ordinance, a dog more than 3 feet away is considered 'not under owner's control' and therefore issued a warning for something like roaming pet or unattended animal. Fortunately the Duck kept cool, but this one almost did me in.
I skipped food and went for a lovely puppy dog card with a genuine sounding apology that I didn't even kind of mean, accompanied by a Love thy neighbor scripture and do unto others scripture. I plan to place it on the gate outside her drive because I can't afford a postal tampering or trespassing ticket. *Sigh*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

One of the things I dread the most is not having good neighbors. I will be getting a house in March for myself and the fiancÃ©. I pray I have neighbors half as good as my parents do. They moved into the house they are currently in when I was 9months old. Some of the neighbors there now were there when they moved in. We were good friends with every family for at least 6 houses down each side of us, and on both sides of the streets. When IKE hit, we had 10+ people in the front yard eating dinner and sitting around chatting. Ike started the "Brod patio parties". They do rotate houses, but the neighbors come over and all sit around drinking and having a good time. Heck, id have to look at the list but probably close to 1/4 of the people I invited to my wedding are neighbors. 

They are hard to come by, and now days people want to keep to themselves. I am going to make sure I out my best foot forward and try to make good friends with whatever neighbors I end up with. Hopefully they are friendly and like beer.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

He beat me to it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a feeling this thread will be getting updated way to often for stupid complaints. 

On a side note, why do some coos feel the need to issue these warnings for silly things? I can understand if the dog gets out all the time, or is pooping in your front yard, ect. I think its safe to assume they know how this neighbor is, and could just come talk it out and leave it at that without the silly warning ticket.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Geeez sounds like she needs two get a life. Don't let it get to you even though it sounds like a lot of petty crapola some people thrive on being that way.
Get a live varmit and throw it over the fence...just kiddin


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Every neighbor hood has one that always complains..


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The worst part was when the cop took my DL and ran me for warrants.... I didn't have any but come on this is getting out of hand fast. I'm thinking about calling the cops about her yard light that shines into my back yard and into my bedroom window all night. J/k just don't know how to live by someone like this. 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducky, I found a copy of the Needville City Ordinance with regard to noise.
They have a decibal limit during the daytime.

Copy of ordinance pertaining to loud music.

(a)

The following words, terms and phrases, when used in this article, shall have the meanings ascribed to them in this subsection, except where the context clearly indicates a different meaning:

Daytime hours means the hours between 7:00 a.m. on one day and 10:00 p.m. the same day.

dB(A) means the intensity of sound expressed in decibels read from a calibrated sound level meter utilizing the A-leveling weighing scale and the slow meter response, as specified by the American National Standards Institute.

Nighttime hours means the hours between 10:00 p.m. on one day and 7:00 a.m. the following day.

(b)

Any activity or sound that exceeds the applicable dB(A) level listed below when measured at the property line of a building or structure where the sound is being produced shall be prima facie evidence of a sound nuisance which unreasonably disturbs, injures or endangers the comfort, repose, health, peace or safety of others within the city limits:

(1)

Residential property:

a.

*During daytime hours, 65 dB(A).*

b.

During nighttime hours, 58 dB(A).

(2)

Nonresidential property: 68 dB(A) during either daytime or nighttime hours.

(c)

It shall be unlawful for any person to conduct, permit or allow any activity or sound source to produce a sound that is audible or causes vibrations to be felt at a distance of 25 feet from the property line of a building or structure in which the sound source is located, regardless of whether the sound is measured with a sound level meter and regardless of whether the site of the sound is residential property or nonresidential property.

(Ord. No. 69-02, Â§ 1, 9-11-2002)

Sec. 30-80. - Amplified sound from motor vehicles.

(a)

Any sound from a motor vehicle produced from the use of amplification equipment, or any audio device that is part of or connected to any speaker system, radio, stereo receiver, compact disc player, cassette tape player, microphone, television set, or any other sound or audio source when operated is audible or causes vibrations to be felt at a distance of five feet from the vehicle in which the sound is produced shall be prima facie evidence of a sound nuisance, regardless of whether the sound is measured with a sound level meter.

(b)

It shall be unlawful to use any automobile, motorcycle or other vehicle so out of repair or so loaded or in such a manner as to create any loud or noisy grating, grinding, rattling or other noise.

(Ord. No. 69-02, Â§ 2, 9-11-2002)

Sec. 30-81. - Exemptions.

The following shall be exempt from this article:

(1)

The sound was produced by a governmental body in the performance of a governmental function.

(2)

The sound was generated:

a.

At a scheduled stadium event;

b.

By a parade and spectators; or

c.

By spectators and participants of any outdoor event, fun run, festival, or concert which was permitted by the city.

(Ord. No. 69-02, Â§ 3, 9-11-2002)

Sec. 30-82. - Penalty.

(a)

Any person who violates any provision of this article is guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction, shall be subject to a fine not to exceed $500.00.

(b)

The violator shall be:

(1)

Any resident, or guest, present at the time of the offense with the ability to control the level of noise at the time of the offense;

(2)

Any business owner, operator, manager, employee in charge and all persons in control or in possession of the noise nuisance generating instrument or property at the time of the offense; or

(3)

Any person who leaves unattended any vehicle, machine, instrument, or device which thereafter commences producing noise.

(Ord. No. 69-02, Â§ 4, 9-11-2002)


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Normal conversation at 3' is about 65 decibels.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I recommend a double thickness cinder block wall as high as the HOA (if any exists) allows between your house and hers. You need to check the permit requirements, but a non-permit fence is usually height restricted only so just make it as high as possible and make sure it's really ugly. Pour sack concrete in the voids after setting each layer, and maybe set it back a few feet into your property but carry it to the street and paint some really obnoxious but not "offensive" murals on it...like dogs listening to radios and such on her side. Then just wait her out, she'll most likely be dead soon enough due to all the anger and hate.


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

I used to have a neighbor with a light that stayed on all night and lit up my bedroom. Shot it out with my .22 ......twice  they must have got the message cuz the light stays off now. Just saying......:texasflag


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

You need to open your garage, and clean all your guns in plain view of the person calling the cops...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Mow your grass in a Thong.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

We had a neighbor behind us in a subdivision strike up a drum roll at midnite and a outdoor played till 3 am for a celebration of their new pool, we didnt call police as none of his other neighbors did either. One day i wanted to have a party and didnt want them called on me...

Hope u dont live amongst a bunch of snitches, remember that movie ending with blind al pacino????

Now go woop som arse...

T/D


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> (Tap talk logged in on the wife's phone so... I'm gonna update y'all!)
> We had another visit from the police today... After I went outside to be sure that the volume was appropriate on the duck's stereo and determined that it wasn't even carrying 15 feet, I went inside. Minutes later there is a policeman in the neighbor's yard speaking loudly with a woman who is either HARD OF HEARING or a really loud talker... About my dog. This is almost worse to me than talking about my kid without telling me there's an issue being that dogs are my life. The complaint of the day was both noise and my dog (as I checked the volume level earlier) walking on the opposite side of her fully fenced front yard in the ditch. The policeman explained that while there is no leash ordinance, a dog more than 3 feet away is considered 'not under owner's control' and therefore issued a warning for something like roaming pet or unattended animal. Fortunately the Duck kept cool, but this one almost did me in.
> I skipped food and went for a lovely puppy dog card with a genuine sounding apology that I didn't even kind of mean, accompanied by a Love thy neighbor scripture and do unto others scripture. I plan to place it on the gate outside her drive because I can't afford a postal tampering or trespassing ticket. *Sigh*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be curious under what authority the officer issued you a warning since it seems like he did not witness the dog being out. Why is this neighbor getting such personalized service, and so quickly? I believe I'd go down and have a face to face meeting with the chief /sherriff/constable and ask some serious questions. Let them know you won't stand for this unreasonable harrasment. i bet if you call, you wont get the same fast response your neighbor does, something isnt right here. Also, how can the officer cite you for a noise violation if your radio isn't shaking her house and he doesn't have a meter? For all you know the officer may be related to the lady and is giving her preferential treatment which is usually frowned upon by the higher ups.

Remember two can play her games if necessary. Maybe she would be happier if you painted her side of your house obnoxious colors for her to enjoy. Maybe she would like some large ugly lawn orniments on her side of your back yard too. It may be possible to file harrassment charges against the bad neighbor if she continues, although it may require a civil case. This noise ordinance seems unreasonable, so much so that simply mowing your yard would create a violation.

I'll never understand people who would call the cops instead of talking to their neighbor first. I'd understand if they tried multiple times, but this stuff is crazy.

Hang in there, do the right things, and don't let the turd win.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Category5 said:


> ... but carry it to the street and paint some really obnoxious but not "offensive" murals on it...*like dogs listening to radios and such* on her side ...


You are one funny guy. It took about two seconds to snap, but I got it and that is funny stuff. Green.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

That stinks. Now you know why the house was for sale. Hope you got a good deal.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

On the hook I was wondering the same thing after the cop had left. How can I be cited for something that you can not prove. Has the cop pulls into my drive way so dose my dad and I was so well embarrassed by the fact that the cops are there that I really didn't fight anything. I have never been in trouble other then a speeding ticket here or there for speeding. My dad said that at work they have some old school security cameras that we are going to mount facing her house only. They don't work but she will be able to see them for sure. 
James


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

You should live next door to me .... I can't hear jack shi*


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> Mow your grass in a Thong.


Best suggestion yet!! A bright neon green one! I also can't believe the cop ran your license looking for warrants. That whole situation is wrong on a lot of levels. Sorry you're having to go through all this.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you should just give us their address and we can start a 2 cool write-in campaign and let them know what a good guy we think you are and what a pain in the arse they are being. After a few weeks of them having full mail boxes they might get the message.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Ducky, I have a 4 ft by 3 ft banner with a hand on it. You can have it and hang it up on her side of the house. Used it when me and the neighbors were not getting along. Now they realize I am a ok person that did not put up with #### from there daughter and my ex. Hold your hand in the air and that is what is on the banner. It says number 1. LOL !!!!!


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I have been to court 12 times in a little over a year....you got it easy! te Judge shakes his head and says sorry dismissed everytime I have shown up in his court,the police chief says sorry we have to file the reports if made, its a joke! the guy knows the law knows what he can file and has so many times and I live in the middle of the WOODS! so you got it easy be thankful and good luck I know what a horror it can become!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Ducky, do you have a few hours a week you could volunteer at the police department? That could help fix the problem.

Have you talked to the other neighbors to see how they have handled her?

How about a working camera that will record the smallest ordinance rules that she breaks. Also, keep a journal of everything with dates.

Tall fences make good neighbors.

That's all I have except for 2Cool intervention. Caution (we might make matters worse!)

Too bad our Jehovah's Witness got banned. We could use him about now.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I hate my neighbors. They have landscapers mow at 7 am. Sometimes earlier in the summer. Very rude awakening. Even when I'm awake it's still very annoying to hear in the morning.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

goodwood said:


> I hate my neighbors. They have landscapers mow at 7 am. Sometimes earlier in the summer. Very rude awakening. Even when I'm awake it's still very annoying to hear in the morning.


I have a neighbor that rarely mows his grass. I would rather have your problem.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

You could always do what this lady did.

http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/12/woman-flips-off-entire-neighborhood-using-christmas-lights-photo/#!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I had enough of neighbors years ago and moved way out to the country where I have no neighbors! We have parties and bonfires all the time. I pull a half stack out of the house and run power down to the pond and crank it up as loud as we want all night


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> I need to update my profile we just moved down south to oyster creek. I haven't been here a week!!!
> 
> Also the reason my wife called the local PD is we live on a dead end street with 2 kids and she was worried that something was going on. The way the officer was driving you could tell he was looking for someone. It was that ease up stop look around
> 
> James


Oyster creek sucks, cops are not the nicest either , good luck


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

berto said:


> Oyster creek sucks, cops are not the nicest either , good luck


i use to avoid that as much as hitchcock and kendleton


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

colbyntx said:


> I had enough of neighbors years ago and moved way out to the country where I have no neighbors! We have parties and bonfires all the time. I pull a half stack out of the house and run power down to the pond and crank it up as loud as we want all night


 You may just have neighbors that just don't call the cops on you, too... I've got some "neighbors" that have some pretty big parties fairly regularly, I can hear the music pretty well and they're 3/4 of a mile away as the crow flies: it would be loud enough even at that distance to keep you awake at night. They're basically considerate, and shut it down at a reasonable hour without fail. I'm not going to call the sheriff on them anyway: I don't want them "returning the favor" over the noise of some rifles and such from here..


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

go down to the police dept and do an open records request on her name and address and see how many times she has reported "crimes".


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

X2 bigpuns. This lady sounds a serial cop caller. Certified whacko.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I know this has been mentioned, but have you actually tried to talk to her? 
There is a lot of speculation about her, but no facts. What were the previous owners like. Did they constantly harass her or do things to make her afraid. Is she just a scared lonely widow. There are many things that could give her reason to act like she does, even if it's wrong. 
It would be best if you could talk to her over the fence so she doesn't feel threatened. Could be no one has just reached out to her. 
...Or you could just have a neighbor from he!!.
Good Luck


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok so my wife got a card last night and wrote a nice letter to our new neighbors and took it over there this morning. Well today I'm working in the front yard when the old lady's husband come to the fence. Well he wanted to start over and introduce him self to me. Turns out that in the past there has been dogs running lose that bite a little girl down the street so I can understand that. He apologized several times for involving the cops and not talking to me. After talking to him for about 45 minutes I think I like him lol. He even offered me a job which I'm going to look into the pay sounds really good!!! 
He said he don't mind the music and there shouldn't be a problem with it in the future!!! So I guess this is were the saga has come to an end. As for the people that lived here before me it was an old lady that had lived here for 20 years. It was more fun plotting on them but I will take friends over enemies!!
James


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing like a happy ending....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well that's awesome! Maybe oyster creek will work out after all.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> Ok so my wife got a card last night and wrote a nice letter to our new neighbors and took it over there this morning. Well today I'm working in the front yard when the old lady's husband come to the fence. Well he wanted to start over and introduce him self to me. Turns out that in the past there has been dogs running lose that bite a little girl down the street so I can understand that. He apologized several times for involving the cops and not talking to me. After talking to him for about 45 minutes I think I like him lol. He even offered me a job which I'm going to look into the pay sounds really good!!!
> He said he don't mind the music and there shouldn't be a problem with it in the future!!! So I guess this is were the saga has come to an end. As for the people that lived here before me it was an old lady that had lived here for 20 years. It was more fun plotting on them but I will take friends over enemies!!
> James


Thank you Lord!! I prayed so hard this would be the outcome.

Only now I can't plot revenge ... and that was fun. lol


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Ok so my wife got a card last night and wrote a nice letter to our new neighbors and took it over there this morning. Well today I'm working in the front yard when the old lady's husband come to the fence. Well he wanted to start over and introduce him self to me. Turns out that in the past there has been dogs running lose that bite a little girl down the street so I can understand that. He apologized several times for involving the cops and not talking to me. After talking to him for about 45 minutes I think I like him lol. He even offered me a job which I'm going to look into the pay sounds really good!!!
> He said he don't mind the music and there shouldn't be a problem with it in the future!!! So I guess this is were the saga has come to an end. As for the people that lived here before me it was an old lady that had lived here for 20 years. It was more fun plotting on them but I will take friends over enemies!!
> James


Great news, and you handled it well. I've dealt with difficult people before and it isn't easy or fun. I have good neighbors and try to be one too. Glad you got things worked out. :texasflag


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> ....So I guess this is were the saga has come to an end....
> James


Hopefully its where the saga begins and this is just the prelude to a long and wonderful friendship. Old people can be the coolest neighbors ever. Or the worst. By the time we get old, we have perfected being nice or mean.


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

How about posting a pic of the warning ticket you got... Idk... From beginning to end, it look like someone didn't have anything better to do but waste some web band . Cops arrived minutes after a call about a lose dog? C'mon, unless you live in the best neighborhood in Texas or c'mon man...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mckeeman said:


> How about posting a pic of the warning ticket you got... Idk... From beginning to end, it look like someone didn't have anything better to do but waste some web band . Cops arrived minutes after a call about a lose dog? C'mon, unless you live in the best neighborhood in Texas or c'mon man...


There's not a house in Oyster Creek more than 5 minutes from the police station ... 10 minutes from one side of town to the other. OC is so tiny they don't even have a Dollar General. Don't imagine PD gets much action other than traffic tickets. 

Quiet little town. At least it appears to be. We looked at houses there when we moved back to the coast in '92.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Mckeeman said:


> How about posting a pic of the warning ticket you got... Idk... From beginning to end, it look like someone didn't have anything better to do but waste some web band . Cops arrived minutes after a call about a lose dog? C'mon, unless you live in the best neighborhood in Texas or c'mon man...


I'm taking it your a broncos fan? I see no other reason you would have to be in such a fowl mood! What reasons would I have to make up a story such as this? If I was to lie it would be some wild fishing story or the biggest buck in the world that I just could get on shot on. 
And like said already OC has a pop of 1,100 I have seen 5 different city cop cars as well as county and DPS all in a town no bigger then to have one red light and one gas station. 
Thank you everyone for the good advise on trying to get this worked out and plotting revenge! 
James


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It is always best to go straight to the source to try to work things out. I am glad you did and that they worked out for the best.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

For those who think I have something to gain by making a story up. Here is a pic of the ticket.









Also here is a pic of the card my wife took to the neighbors.








James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I have a neighbor that rarely mows his grass. I would rather have your problem.


You could feed a cow for free....


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> For those who think I have something to gain by making a story up. Here is a pic of the ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your wife saved you from getting your butt whooped... LOL


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> It really chaps me!! I have always been a good neighbor helping when I could. This time around I think I'm going to host an all night 2cool party!!! Bring your jacked up trucks with your music blasting drive your tuned diesel blowing black smoke and let's sit in the front yard revving them up!!!


It may have been the people behind you?


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

My bad Rubberduck... Your story just seem surreal to me... The last time I see cops responding that fast to a call is when a donut shop was on fire... And yes, I'm a Manning fan, alittle upset over last night result...but on the bright side, since the party was over so soon, there are plenty of beer left


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:slimer: :brew:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I go out of my way to not offend the neighbors - good neighbors are very valuable. 

Headphones!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

We've got boneheads 2 streets over that like to play Tejano loud enough to be heard clearly from several blocks away. Local cops said that they can't make the people turn their music down because they live on a private road. Seems like BS to me. I feel bad for my neighbors who's yards are backed right up against the buttheads with the loud music.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> We've got boneheads 2 streets over that like to play Tejano loud enough to be heard clearly from several blocks away. Local cops said that they can't make the people turn their music down because they live on a private road. Seems like BS to me. I feel bad for my neighbors who's yards are backed right up against the buttheads with the loud music.


What did they say when you went over to talk to them about the loud music?


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Old neighbors will eventually die, until then do something more quiet around the haus, say like having a cross burning.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Perfect for this thread.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Dang I'm glad I live out in the country. My nearest neighbor is a half mile away.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

too bad we can't all interview our prospective neighbors before we buy a house and move into it. Sure would do away with some bad surprises and decades-long conflicts. I have the male version of Gladys Kravitz living down the street from me, and I was here first!!. He was tolerable when he moved in, then he got onto the homeowners association board. Now his hat size went up about 10 sizes and everyone is under total surveillance by this jerk. 
Glad you got your problem worked out James. Good neighbors are priceless!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a suggestion to anyone who is thinking of buying a home. If it is something you are seriously considering, go and knock on some doors in the neighborhood. Introduce yourself and ask what the neighborhood is like. You might also want to ask some questions about the home you are thinking about buying. Let's you get a feel of things before you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

When we bought this house, our neighbor was one of the things that sold us on the house. Such a sweet woman!! She told us all about the house, offered us coffee and cookies, treated us like her kids from day one. Loved having her next door ... and so did the boys, at the time their Grandma was 300 miles away and she was a wonderful substitute. Broke our hearts when she decided she decided to sell. 

Mean as it sounds, every time we'd see someone over there looking, we'd crank up the outdoor stereo, get noisy and go play in the yard with the dog. Figured if they were the wrong kind of people they'd run from us.  Guess it worked, we got good neighbors again - and I don't think I've ever had the stereo up loud enough for them to hear it since.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

rubberducky said:


> It really chaps me!! I have always been a good neighbor helping when I could. This time around I think I'm going to host an all night 2cool party!!! Bring your jacked up trucks with your music blasting drive your tuned diesel blowing black smoke and let's sit in the front yard revving them up!!!


Now your on the right track:cheers:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

fishingtwo said:


> Mow your grass in a Thong.


I'm following this topic for giggles now and I'm begging you all not to do this to me!

Rubberducky's wife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

haha


----------

